# Outback Poll!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

*Which Outback model do you own?*​
21 RS45511.78%23 RS2676.92%25 FBS260.67%25 RSS40710.54%26 RS2406.22%28 BHS1754.53%28 RLS320.83%28 RSS1483.83%28 FRLS922.38%29 FBHS681.76%527 RL-S110.28%25 FB110.28%27 RBS210.54%28RSDS1864.82%27RSDS1142.95%30RLS792.05%31RQS1233.19%29FRLS50.13%30FRLS60.16%30FRKS350.91%31FQBHS260.67%27RLS180.47%26RKS461.19%26RLS411.06%32FRLDS170.44%23KRS1152.98%28KRS1072.77%29BHS461.19%18RS120.31%32BHDS491.27%26KBRS260.67%31FKW200.52%29RLS120.31%30BHDS80.21%30BHQ80.21%30BHQS100.26%30BHDS30.08%23FBS20.05%310BHS300.78%27L130.34%250RS1112.87%31FRKS20.05%210RS711.84%268RL210.54%280RS340.88%270BH210.54%300BHS230.60%321FRL200.52%329FBH90.23%230RS380.98%301BQ731.89%260FL481.24%28BHS40.10%285FL20.05%312BH1022.64%325FRE110.28%269RB70.18%282FE50.13%295RE280.73%31FRL10.03%277RL180.47%298RE611.58%279RB100.26%300RB60.16%27FBQS10.03%26RBS00.00%320BH80.21%300RB10.03%27FQBS10.03%26RBS20.05%326RL120.31%


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own. If you do not see yours listed let the Moderators know.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Heck of a note, I guess I can't vote no 25FB...









Update: I fixed it...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like the 25rss is in the lead.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I knew the 21RS was the best and most popular


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own.


What happenned to my 27 footer?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Now, I know there are more than just TWO 26 RS forum owners out there. Come on, guys!

Kinda funny, the 21 RS and 26 RS are basically the same camper...the bunkbed arrangement is just different. If we only had two kids, the 21 RS would make more sense.

Randy


----------



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

The new 29F BH-S is one of the best layouts of a trailer. I walked into this trailer and bought it on the spot.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Don't see my 527 RL-S On the list either.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Dave...
There is a part 2 to the POLL under the GENERAL forum. All trailers didn't fit in one poll. You may have to select OTHER, because I don't think your trailer is on it anyway! My bad!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Pete and everyone, I found a way to modify the Poll lines and increased it to 20 entry lines. Pete if you need to add another model you have 7 lines to do it here on this poll. If you need more I can add if needed. Post away...









Vern


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I still can't believe there are only 3 of us 26RS owners out there.









Tim


----------



## kat41 (Aug 22, 2003)

There has to be someone else out there with a 25FB.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey what gives, I think someone flipped the numbers between the 25 RSS and the 25FBS??


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Did they really change?

Vern


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yea I think the 25RSS and the 21 were tied for the longest time, I don't know what the exact count was. Kirk


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I fixed that problem but now there is another, what happened to the 25FB and the 27 RBS votes?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thats it I give up








The 25FB is 3 votes short on the post and the 27 RBS 2. I will try and figure out later how to fix it. It's time to rest like everyone else. You do know it's against the rules to use the Ole brain on days off.









Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Vern!


----------



## Out-Back-N (Feb 9, 2004)

Gotta love the 21RS! We're having a great time outfitting it and scratching our head while sourcing our owners manual. Recently returned to Pacific Northwest after living in South Cal for the last 5 1/2 years and for the life of us we don't remember it raining so darned much! Rain or shine we're ready though!









Cheers! sunny


----------



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

2002 25FB, one of the first ones out....love it...!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey ND Jolly....why don't you issue a Moderators Call for everyone to get in a vote so we have a good picutre of what trailers are owned?? What good would that info be??

Well, I don't know... but it would be nice to see!! Hahaha

Steve


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Dave...
> There is a part 2 to the POLL under the GENERAL forum. All trailers didn't fit in one poll. You may have to select OTHER, because I don't think your trailer is on it anyway! My bad!


Well, on your advice I voted on "Other" when my trailer wasn't listed. Don't see "other" in the results and It won't let me vote a second time.


----------



## Don & Sherlene (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm with you CHERYLLR! The 29F BHS is exactly what we were looking for (we have 2 kids). I love the way it is set up inside. It's home!
Sherlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

OUTBACKERS CALLING VERN...COME IN PLEASE!

Vern, can this POLL be fixed??? Will we have to desert it and start a whole new one?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Pete, I'm looking for a way to change the numbers but it doesn't look good.









Vern


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds like the Florida Supreme Court, trying to change the numbers after the vote! LOL

... did I say that?


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

add another vote for the 21 RS. We are still loving our 2004 model


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Good things come in little packages as they say... We're very pleased with the 21RS so far.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks as if the RSS's are VERY POPULAR!


----------



## MOOutback (May 14, 2004)

Am I the only 23FBS? I feel sooo special except for when I need to make the bed.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

We love our 28bhs









Jim


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

jallen58 said:


> We love our 28bhs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do we!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

To the new members, please check into Jolly's poll on who owns which Outback model - need to keep it up to date!

(Especially those new 23RS folks!)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

There may be some new models missing. VERN! VERN!


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

23RS and we love it, looking to upgrade to 26RS this winter if priced right.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Calling all 28RSS we are so close in taking the poll position









Love the 28RSS








Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I had a hunch the 5'ers where a minority on the forum. This poll kind'a shows that so far. Nevertheless, I love my 28FRLS.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey vdub,
If I'd had a pickup rather than an SUV I'd be pulling an Outback 5er.

Next TV is going to be a GREAT BIG TRUCK LIKE Y-GUY's GETTIN! YEAH! 
















But in the mean time, we are very happy with our Expedition and 23RS!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We made a small move up when we got the 5. Previous rv was 19' Prowler Lite. Bought it in Alaska and drug it all over the place. Twice around Alaska, down the Alcan, over to Washington, DC, many short trips in the local area, up to Maine, down to Florida, back across the country to Seattle, then back to Idaho where she sits worn out and tired. Pulled it with a '91 Explorer the entire distance. Coming out of Alaska, the trailer was weighing in at 5,760, which was a tad over max for both the tv and the rv. We had a lot of fun in that trailer! 2 kids (really young at the time) and a dog, so it was a little crowded.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

> There may be some new models missing. VERN! VERN!


Pete, get me a list...


----------



## WeR5Wheeling (Sep 21, 2004)

DaveRL said:


> Don't see my 527 RL-S On the list either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the poll has two 527 RL-S owners and both look like they are pulling with a 1/2 ton truck. Could this be the reason they don't have a Outback 5th wheel they advertise as being able to be pulled with a 1/2 ton. I think Outback forgot to tell you that you might need an other truck to push you over large hills (mountains) etc.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

The 527RL-S is 2000 lbs. lighter than the new Outback fivers. A properly set up half ton will pull it up and down mountains all day long.


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Now, I know there are more than just TWO 26 RS forum owners out there. Come on, guys!
> 
> Kinda funny, the 21 RS and 26 RS are basically the same camper...the bunkbed arrangement is just different. If we only had two kids, the 21 RS would make more sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own.
> [snapback]1271[/snapback]​


I have a 23FBS(only made in 02 & 03 I think, no bed slide out, the sofa does slide), which is not in the poll , so I voted for the 23RS.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We just picked up our 28rss on Saturday. Found it at the RV Show at the Novi Expo Center in Novi Mi last Saturday and picked her up a week later. General RV is about 35 miles from home and the wind when I picked it up was 24 MPH and gusting at 38. My TV is a 2004 Expedition 5.4L with trailer towing package. Even with the wind it didn't tow too bad. I set the cruise at 55 and moved right along.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Looks like we need to add a couple new models for the 2005 model year:
28RSDS & 27RSDS...they're on the way


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Numbers still showing the 21RS as most popular...

Can't wait until they make a 21RSDSFSGSSS.

That's a rear slide, dinette slide, front slide, galley slide and sofa slide.

Maybe a top slide to go with it!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

28RSDS & 27RSDS have been added to the poll for 2005. Thanks rtombre.


----------



## boblinfoto (Oct 3, 2003)

We have a 2003 527 RLS. We love it. We pull it with a 2003 F-150, with Timbren shocks (invaluable), prodigy brake control, and a 16K Reese slider hitch, as we have a short bed on the truck. The newer Sydney editon made us drool, but we don't have enough truck for that 5th wheel model. It's a little longer and almost a ton heavier.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

What do the letters by the trailer length stand for??








There are a bunch of them and there seems to be multiple options for most trialer sizes.

Thanks 
Bruce


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

RSS rear slide-side slide
RS rear slide
BHS bunk house slide

not sure about others


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

FBS= front bedroom slide
RL=rear living room (instead of bunks usually)


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

How about a 30rls


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

cowart66 said:


> How about a 30rls
> [snapback]27057[/snapback]​










I'll second that!!


----------



## gs3333 (Mar 23, 2005)

Love our Outback 21rs. Could have more cabinet space, but that is it. Love it!


----------



## ghosst (Apr 19, 2005)

we have a 30frks 2005 model,,, humm you dont have listed .. we pull with a 1995 dodge dually cummins powered.. we only use gas to wash parts.. thanks hehe


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This poll is interesting. So far (as of my post) there have been 425 out of 1000 members who've voted. That's is a pretty significant percentage of folks posting.

From mid Feb to mid April, 425 votes.


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi...hope this going to the right person....

We bought our 30 RLS Sydney in Feb 05, and joined the Outbackers yesterday.

Can't vote......no 30RLS


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I wish I could edit mine as I now have a 27rsds but I voted 26rs over a year ago.

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Poll Updated!
Hope I have all the models!


----------



## JBall (Jun 6, 2005)

I found this forum while researching the Outback. It was a big reason why I decided to buy mine today!







I bought the 26RS and I'm towing it with an 04' Dodge Durango Hemi 3.55.

Thanks again to the forum members!

JBall


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

JBall said:


> I found this forum while researching the Outback. It was a big reason why I decided to buy mine today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome and congrats of the new trailer. Now get out there and use it........

Post often and remember there are no bad questions on Outbackers, just bad answers, mostly mine....









Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

JBall

Congrats on your new TT








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

JBall
Welcome to the group
Congrats on the 26 RS
All right another 26 RS








Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

JBall,

Welcome to Outbackers and comgratulations on your new 26. I've got that same TT.

Have a great summer in your new home away from home.

Mark


----------



## JBall (Jun 6, 2005)

You guys are awesome! Thanks for the warm welcome...


----------



## toddot (Jun 20, 2005)

We are proud owners of the 2005 26RS. Picked it up last week on Wednesday. We are from the K.C. area. We love it.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new trailer!!!!

Let the fun begin























Gary


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

action 
We are picking up our new 28 FRL-S 5th Wheel Tuesday Morning!
We are really excited. We had a Coleman Popup for 15 years and have just spent the last 5 summers in a KZ Coyote Hybrid. For the first time-no canvas-no climbing over the dining table to get to bed!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome rtavi to the group
Congrats on the 28FRL-S
Hope everything goes smooth for you on Tuesday.

Don action


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulation on your new Outback.
Check out the photo Gallery with all the mods and new TT and FW's
JAN


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome! First thing we did was to have them add a tornado flush to the black tank. I had a quickee flush on my Coyote and appreciated it everytime I dumped. We will pick it up on Tues and have the 5wheel hitch put on same day. Then they have to teach us to manuver the 5ver since all we have ever had are bumper pulls.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I must confess I cheated - I don't really own a 31rqs... YET. Making the call to the salespeople today to get things rolling.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

597 votes and we have a tie, unreal. 21RS and 25RSS both have 89.

Have all the new people voted? someone break the tie for bragging rights


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Yes break the tie but even if you have to lie say it's a 21Rs *_


----------



## Royalcamper (Sep 8, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> Yea I think the 25RSS and the 21 were tied for the longest time, I don't know what the exact count was. Kirk
> [snapback]1972[/snapback]​


----------



## Royalcamper (Sep 8, 2005)

We have the 28RSS. I really like the four bunks in the back, but would like more space to move around within the camper. In order to stay in the Outback what would be a suggestion?

Sheilia


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> This poll is interesting. So far (as of my post) there have been 425 out of 1000 members who've voted. That's is a pretty significant percentage of folks posting.
> 
> From mid Feb to mid April, 425 votes.
> [snapback]33498[/snapback]​


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, I feel pretty good about my recent 25RSS purchase, seeing how a majority of the members have this model or the 21RS!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey your missing my outback, I have a 2006 29BHS TT


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

NDJollyMon,

The 06' 26RKS needs to be added also. I know there are a few of us that have this TT.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll get on the missing models...have to do some forum changes to get them on. Stand by!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok, the missing trailers are...

29 BHS
26 RKS

Any others???


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

How about the new Kargoroos??

I think there is at least 1 owner on here already....Kargoroo2.

Steve


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't know if it is out yet but how about the *23 SUT*.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Steve...Kangaroo's may live in the OUTBACK...but not in the OUTBACK poll!









There is a 2002 *20 RS* listed on KEYSTONE's site. I wonder if it was supposed to read 21 RS, or if this model is out there somewhere?

~What the heck is a 23 SUT?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Jolly,

The Kargoroo is the new toy hauler that Outback is putting out. There are 2 models...the 23SUT and the 28KRS. They are not on the Keystone website yet, but if you do a Google search, you will find them.

There is 1 member that has one.....see their profile HERE.









Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

ahhh. New OUTBACKs. Now I get it. I'm always the last to know.
Thanks.


----------



## tyson18 (Nov 24, 2005)

My wife and I just bought a 2005 Outback RS21. It was the last 2005 on the lot so I think we got a good deal. I can't wait to pick it up tomorrow...we're already planning our trips, but it will be a couple months before we take one I think (want to wait for the weather to get better).

I live in Southwest Idaho, but I just moved here from the east coast a couple years ago and I don't know the area all that well...especially the RV hot spots around here. I'm looking forward to seeing what I can find on this site for camping spots in the Oregon/Nevada/Utah/Idaho areas.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome tyson18 to the Outback Family
Congrats on picking the 21RS that a nice model.
I bet you can't wait for tomorrow to get here,You feel like a kid on Christmas morning









Don action


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

tyson18 congrads on you new Outback. I know yall are going to love it. It's bad when you buy a TT during winter months and can't take it out. I know tomorrow is going to be a happy day. Enjoy it all you can.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## tyson18 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks guys. Can't wait to get started adding mods to it.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tyson18,

Welcome to our site and congratulations on your new Outback. There is plenty info available on here for most anything you could ask for. I am sure some Outbackers can put you on some nice camping spots out your way.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Please post under NEW MEMBERS...and we'll give you an official OUTBACK WELCOME!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Newbie s , add your vote!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We need the new models added......

I know there are a few with the 26RKS, and the new Kargoroos.

There is a new Sydney also...the 27RLS.

STeve


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> NDJollyMon,
> 
> The 06' 26RKS needs to be added also. I know there are a few of us that have this TT.
> 
> ...


Yea....lets hear itr for the 06 26' RKS


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern is going to see if they can add more slots for new additions. (we've run out) He's been busy. Stand by.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Wow! I have not seen this before!
Sorry for the belated response...21RS here.

Scott


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

We are picking up our 30RLS next week, can't wait. We are upgrading from a 20' KZ Sportsmen, what a big difference that will make!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 30RLS

Don


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

What about us new OUTBACK Kargaroo owners????

Put my vote in for a 28KRS


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We've had a lot of new members and new trailers. Thought I would bump this to the top again and see if we can get more people to vote. Looks like less than half the members have cast their's.

Come on everyone Show us where you stand, or should that be sleep...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll place my vote as soon as the 26RKS is added to the list









Riz


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't vote either - have a 26RLS


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Vern is going to see if they can add more slots for new additions. (we've run out) He's been busy. Stand by.
> [snapback]77449[/snapback]​


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > Vern is going to see if they can add more slots for new additions. (we've run out) He's been busy. Stand by.
> ...


I added 20 more lines (slots) Have fun









Vern


----------



## hoby88 (Feb 18, 2006)

What abot the 26 rks?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I've got the 26RKS also. Going to have to wait for a moderator to change to poll list.

Leon


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...POLL is updated!

If your model is not listed...send me a PM or post it here!

Now vote!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow....

That's quite a list.

How many are actually still in production??









Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Ok...POLL is updated!
> 
> If your model is not listed...send me a PM or post it here!
> 
> ...


The 29BHS is missing.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now vote!
[snapback]86080[/snapback]​[/quote]
The 29BHS is missing.....
[snapback]86110[/snapback]​[/quote]

Come on Jolly







Your mind still in Hawaii?









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Now vote!
> [snapback]86080[/snapback]​


The 29BHS is missing.....
[snapback]86110[/snapback]​[/quote]

Come on Jolly







Your mind still in Hawaii?









John
[snapback]86191[/snapback]​[/quote]

Maybe he wasn't used to the Heat
















Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mind is in Hawaii...body is shoveling snow! Bummer.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi,

I tried to vote the other day, & I think I screwed it up.







Now I am trying to put my vote in for the 26RKS & it will not allow me to vote. The message I keep getting is....... you already voted in this poll. However, there is nothing in the 26RKS slot ?







What happened ?

RizFam


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll check on it...standby.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I think the out of production units should have a note next to them or show what replaced them like the 28rsds replaced the 28rss.

Also I just noticed you have a Long, Long trailer listed a 527 rl-s. That must be a tough one to haul!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Top 2 are still:
25RSS @ 124 
21 RS @ 126

...but it seems that lots of folks have joined in the last few weeks but maybe haven't voted (or maybe just didn't add a post).


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - so I think this particular Poll is cool







It's been a long winter up here...

Anyway - the most commonly owned models are still the 25RSS (@ 133) and the 21RS (@ 130). Of course, these - like birthdays - are only numbers. The Poll options are all Outbacks and there are no bad ones...just bigger ones!









Only 925 members have voted. Where are the rest of you?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to vote the other day, & I think I screwed it up.Â
> 
> ...


Jolly,

I first voted the 26RS last Oct before the 26RKS was listed.







Would it be a big problem for you to back one vote off the 26RS and add mine to the 26RKS?







Thanks


----------



## peardude (Apr 5, 2006)

Just picked up my 2006 Outback 26 RS with a blue ox load balance hitch this past weekend. The kids have been driveway camping ever since! Can't wait for our first camping trip. Maybe this weekend!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

ee4308 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Done.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

JollyMon,

Thanks for helping us represent the 26RKS, a top-notch model in the Outback family.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We just hit 1,000 votes in the poll and the 25RSS retains a small lead.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The most common length is 28 feet.

Thor


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Cool, this poll was fun. I thought my 21RS was actually 21ft, but it's only 18ft. Now I wish I bought a 23RS or 25. Anyway, it's beter than my old tent I used for 21 years. The dealer only had one Outback on his lot. Oh well, I'm still happy.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I got bored today, so I put these numbers in excel. It was sort of interesting. The RS is the most popular style (with 350 votes), while the 28 ft was the most popular length (at 304 votes).

The RS has been available in 3 different lengths, and the 28 ft has been available in six different styles.

I made no differentiation between the 5ers and the tt's because I am not sure what models are 5ers. I assumed the 527RL-S is a 27 ft.

Just a bit of useless knowledge.

I also realized the 30RLS is on the poll twice.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And, of course, some of us have switched Outbacks since completing the poll, too.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I combined the two 30RLS and added the new 31FQBHS


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

So whose going to be the first 31FQBHS


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

jfish21 said:


> So whose going to be the first 31FQBHS
> [snapback]119148[/snapback]​


The DW and I are all over this new setup.......we really like the bigger master......my oh my......have to upgrade the TV first.......

We have another outbacker in the SE group salivating for our current lodge, but his DW keeps reeling him in......so........it'll happen, just don't know when.....


----------



## jba4ever (Jul 16, 2006)

Love this site! We are taking our new 31RQS out in a week for the shakedown. We love all the room and now every kid gets their own bed with one to spare! After we moved everything over from the old camper you could hardly tell it had anything in it! Well, back to exploring this new site!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

jba4ever said:


> Love this site! We are taking our new 31RQS out in a week for the shakedown. We love all the room and now every kid gets their own bed with one to spare! After we moved everything over from the old camper you could hardly tell it had anything in it! Well, back to exploring this new site!


In case no one has welcomed you to the site yet..........















Welcome jba4ever!! 
















Nice choice in an Outback!

Post often! Let us know how the shakedown cruise went!

Dan


----------



## 04SUPERDUTY (Jul 3, 2006)

3 whole people with 31FQBHS models, whoo hooo.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We have a 2007 28 KRS ( or should I say we will have it next weekend), there's has to be more than 28 people! We are thrilled we stumbled on this site! Im sure we will posting lots of questions in the near future


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Chuck-n-June said:


> We have a 2007 28 KRS ( or should I say we will have it next weekend), there's has to be more than 28 people! We are thrilled we stumbled on this site! Im sure we will posting lots of questions in the near future


 Welcome to Outbackers 
Post as often as you like when you need a question asked you came to the right place there is someone always on this Forum to help

Willie


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Chuck-n-June said:


> We have a 2007 28 KRS ( or should I say we will have it next weekend), there's has to be more than 28 people! We are thrilled we stumbled on this site! Im sure we will posting lots of questions in the near future

















Hi Chuck-n-June!
















Welcome to the best forum on the web!

We are a friendly bunch. Ask questions. Post often.

And join us next summer at the 2007 Southeastern Summer Rally in Destin Florida.

Topsail Summer Rally

There are still good sites available. We hope you can make it!

Dan


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

3LEES said:


> We have a 2007 28 KRS ( or should I say we will have it next weekend), there's has to be more than 28 people! We are thrilled we stumbled on this site! Im sure we will posting lots of questions in the near future

















Hi Chuck-n-June!
















Welcome to the best forum on the web!

We are a friendly bunch. Ask questions. Post often.

And join us next summer at the 2007 Southeastern Summer Rally in Destin Florida.

Topsail Summer Rally

There are still good sites available. We hope you can make it!

We actually live in South Florida and have been considering going to the Rally. We are so excited about getting our new travel trailer. We actually have been looking for a year now, and really didnt find one that we liked. If there are any rallies or get togethers in SFla, please let us know. We look for any chance to go camping!!

Thanks again! Chuck and June


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have so many new Outback owners, I thought I would bring this back up


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Need to add 31 KFW to the list

Thanks

Wes


----------



## bohic (Mar 2, 2007)

W Podboy said:


> Need to add 31 KFW to the list
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wes


ditto ... we just our's yesterday !


----------



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

whoo hoo! Just added another 26RS to the list! Looks like we are a solid #3.


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

W Podboy said:


> Need to add 31 KFW to the list
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wes


Our 31KFW is on it's way too, We'll soon take over this poll.


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

wE LOVE THE 21 RS!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We will get the list updated soon. Thanks for the reminder!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

bohic said:


> Need to add 31 KFW to the list
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wes


ditto ... we just our's yesterday !
[/quote]








Ditto ... Ditto....Got ours on Tuesday......


----------



## jwell43 (Apr 5, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own.


i wonder why they dont have all the models listed? i have a 31fkw


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm a newbie so this question may have already been asked... Can someone put the poll in a descending order so that we can more easily see which trailers are leading? Just a thought.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In order is a lot of work









31FKW is added









Basically we wait for someone to tell us what model is missing, its easier than trying to keep track of any new models.

John


----------



## rvnutts (Jul 25, 2007)

HI! I am a newbie here - to rving and to this forum! Love our new Outback Sydney Edition 32FRLDS fiver. Only four of us? This is a great rv! This is a great forum. Can't wait to read over all the posts. Hope to be making some of my own.







See ya'll down the road!


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own.


Does anyone else own a 2004 25RS ? Mine will be here tomorrow . Thanks .


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

for the


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

Just picked up our 30RLS!! We love it!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Dear Admin,
Will you please add the 29RLS to the poll? DH is about to have a stroke!!
Thanks,
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> Dear Admin,
> Will you please add the 29RLS to the poll? DH is about to have a stroke!!
> Thanks,
> Ember


Hey Ember - tell Stacie he just needs to CALM DOWN!!! He's got it! It's an awesome TT!! Keystone has (or will soon have) it on their website and OB.com will too!!









Maybe you should poor him a nice tall glass of Kool-aid


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own.


what about the 30 BHDS?????


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Done


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I would like to remove a 21RS and raise it to a 30BHQ.









Today I put in an order for a 2009 30 BHQ. The walk around queen sold the DW.

Happy Outbacking!
Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Done and added the 3 new models.

John


----------



## stroud219 (Feb 5, 2008)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own.


We just got a new 30QBHSLE first time out for my wife and 3 girls looking for more outtings in and around the Poconos


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Added 1 x 21RS. I need to work on my signature line!


----------



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Yea I think the 25RSS and the 21 were tied for the longest time, I don't know what the exact count was. Kirk


I have a 23FBS, Why no catagory for that model ????


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

iowaboy said:


> Yea I think the 25RSS and the 21 were tied for the longest time, I don't know what the exact count was. Kirk


I have a 23FBS, Why no catagory for that model ????
[/quote]
Hi Iowaboy,
I just sent a pm to tdvffjohn and asked him to add your model to the list...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Done...............


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Any way to change my vote without causing anyone to much trouble? After a 7 night journey in our 21RS we decided to trade for a 26RKS. Had to stay with an OB!! Glad we did too....


----------



## josephodrain (Aug 8, 2008)

New to me 25FB here! Just got it last week.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We will soon own the 250RS - not listed yet!

Rick and Donna


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I guess I can't play







. Our model is not listed, the Outback Sydney 31frks. pcm


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> I guess I can't play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just added both models to the poll


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own.










We're getting a 210RS later this week, can we get a mark on the Poll.? 
Thanks!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Path4ground said:


> We're getting a 210RS later this week, can we get a mark on the Poll.?
> Thanks!!


Done!


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

any one else with the loft out there


----------



## dunkelmann (Feb 7, 2009)

27BH?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

well, asking this i feel like a kid who didn't eat dinner and now is asking for cookies. i did own an Outback 32FRLDS. now, i am an SOB. but still in the Keystone family. ssssssssooooooooooo please please please.

oh that would be an SOB category.


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Just purchased a 250RS could you please add us to the poll. Thanks


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

AbbeysRoad said:


> Just purchased a 250RS could you please add us to the poll. Thanks


Wow! another 250 owner - I know there are more out there.....somewhere


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Kingpin,
We have the loft also


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

What about the 270BH? It's not on the poll.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Is my 300BHS a new model? I don't see it listed..........oh well, we love it!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

can we add SOB slot. we were Outback owners and we're still here enjoying this forum and the people involved. what do ya think?


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

After a year and a half of wanting and drooling I finally got to vote! 25RSS!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, those two were added, feel free to let us know if any others are missing from the list.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

you can add a 321 FRL to the list.... we just brought ours home.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Almost seems like this list is just getting huge!!







Any thoughts on some new polls Doug? I know it's been around for years.

Just a few off the top - 
How long is your TT?
How many mods have you done?
Max people you brought on a trip?
How many TT's have you owned in the past 10 years?
Current production or post production?

Could have some fun with it too!
Q. How many televisions do you have in your Outback?
A1 - 1
A2 - 2
A3 - 3
A4 - 4
A5 - I listen to radio now get off my lawn!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

leaderdogmom said:


> you can add a 321 FRL to the list.... we just brought ours home.


Done


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

25RSS Owners!!!! Vote!!! we are only 25 away from #1!!! If you _HAVEN'T_ voted, VOTE now!!!!!


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

29KBH. I think I'm 1 of 3 people in the world that own one.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

And I don't see the ever-popular







230RS

Beth


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Yippee!!! 306 for the 25RSS!!! C'mon!!! WE can eclipse the 21RS!!

Now its 307!!!

Now 308!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey mods...can someone please add 301BQ to the list?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Done. It only allowed 50 choices per question so I added a repeat question to get more choices.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Done. It only allowed 50 choices per question so I added a repeat question to get more choices.


Thanks John!!

Can you add 1 to the 301BQ list? I can't vote again.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


>


Oh...the 301BQ now shows 2. Who is the other person with one?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

So... If we've already voted in this pole and we buy another Outback, Do we get to vote again?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No but if you pm me and ask nice, I have been known to delete the one you sold from the count and add the vote on the new one. Ya know, we do need to keep this as accurate as possible









John


----------



## buzmn (May 29, 2009)

How do I vote for a 270BHS?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


Oh...the 301BQ now shows 2. Who is the other person with one?
[/quote]
Not a premature vote from me - though we are hoping to up the count in the near future...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


>


Oh...the 301BQ now shows 2. Who is the other person with one?
[/quote]
Not a premature vote from me - though we are hoping to up the count in the near future...








[/quote]

Hurry up and get the 301BQ....I need another owner on the site. While the poll says 2...I'm the only one for now.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Someone had to do the other vote


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Someone had to do the other vote


Can your mastery as a MOD figure out who?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Then I need to change my vote to the 230RS from the 23 RS. I didn't see the 230RS until a few days ago and it's out of order from the rest.

JR


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

muttbike said:


> Then I need to change my vote to the 230RS from the 23 RS. I didn't see the 230RS until a few days ago and it's out of order from the rest.
> 
> JR


X2!!

Beth


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Done......x2

Putting them in order every time new floor plans come out is waaay to much work.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Appreciate the assist. At least now we have a couple of the 30+ footers beat.


----------



## mattang (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyone else own a 2008 30QBHS-LE?


----------



## Razz44 (Jun 24, 2009)

I see the 2003 Outback 527 RLS but it wont let me vote for mine???
If anyone has a brocure, floor plan and/or owners manual, I would love to have PDF file(s).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Razz said:


> I see the 2003 Outback 527 RLS but it wont let me vote for mine???
> If anyone has a brocure, floor plan and/or owners manual, I would love to have PDF file(s).


Spece are here.
http://keystone-outback.com/?page=specs&year=2003


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Razz said:


> I see the 2003 Outback 527 RLS but it wont let me vote for mine???
> If anyone has a brocure, floor plan and/or owners manual, I would love to have PDF file(s).


Added your vote







with a welcome


----------



## Dragon (May 26, 2009)

28BHS


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

I wish I could vote for my 2005 25Rss. I get this error everytime. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
An Error Occurred
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

[#10355] You must cast your vote in each question of the poll.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is only 1 question right? 
Thanks,
crunchman


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

230rs and apparently the only one, at least who voted!! shout out to Marci at lakeshore rv for the great deal, Thanks, Marci!!


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

26 RKS


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

301BQ for us.

Michael


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

You need to add the 312BH!


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

Please add the 285FL


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

New fifth trailer.. 325FRE


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Dragon said:


> New fifth trailer.. 325FRE


Updated list to include your models!


----------



## JimandDeb (Apr 13, 2010)

21RS


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for updating!







I was the first one to vote for the 312BH!









I know there are a few more 312BH's out there!?! Where are you?


----------



## Dads3girls (May 9, 2010)

small5 said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own.
> ...


How does you Ram 1500 tow the 27 footer?
I just bought a 2007 Ram 1500 and a 28 RSDS within 1 week and wondering how it will tow the trailer.


----------



## kimbo1020 (May 4, 2010)

We just ordered the 2011 269RB a few weeks ago - not seeing it on the poll list!








Please add - thanks!


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

We just bought a 2010 300BH should I be checking the 300BHS? If so I'll check that one.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

kimbo1020 said:


> We just bought a 2010 300BH should I be checking the 300BHS? If so I'll check that one.


Not sure on this - searching the net there are the "BH" and "BHS" models? However, I am not seeing them on Keystone's site. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

kimbo1020 said:


> We just ordered the 2011 269RB a few weeks ago - not seeing it on the poll list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kimbo1020,
You are going to enjoy the 269RB. It is the perfect size for a couple to enjoy. Judy and I like the large bathroom and queen bed in the front. You need to vote for the 269RB, now that it is on the list.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

The 300BH was originally referred to as 300BHS.


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you. I just assumed the S stood for "slide".









2 more days and we take our maiden voyage in our new Outback.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

We just bought a 230RS, but I have no idea how to enter that into the results.


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

chuck&gail said:


> We just bought a 230RS, but I have no idea how to enter that into the results.


Congratulations on your purchase.

I see the 230RS listed towards the bottom of the list.

# 230RS (7 votes [0.25%])

Percentage of vote: 0.25%
# 301BQ (37 votes [1.32%])

Percentage of vote: 1.32%
# 260FL (14 votes [0.50%])

Percentage of vote: 0.50%
# 28BHS (0 votes [0.00%])

Percentage of vote: 0.00%
# 285FL (0 votes [0.00%])

Percentage of vote: 0.00%
# 312BH (5 votes [0.18%])

Percentage of vote: 0.18%
# 325FRE (3 votes [0.11%])

Percentage of vote: 0.11%
# 269RB (2 votes [0.07%])

Percentage of vote: 0.07%


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I just noticed this poll the other day. Voted for my new-to-me 23RS







. Wow! The Moderators have been busy with this poll. It's a fun one. It's amazing, all the new models over the years. I wonder though about the people that voted and then just sell their OB's and leave the forum, then the new owners vote for their new to them OB.







I know I'm over-thinking. Too many research classes.


----------



## kimbo1020 (May 4, 2010)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> We just ordered the 2011 269RB a few weeks ago - not seeing it on the poll list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kimbo1020,
You are going to enjoy the 269RB. It is the perfect size for a couple to enjoy. Judy and I like the large bathroom and queen bed in the front. You need to vote for the 269RB, now that it is on the list.
[/quote]

We are picking up on Friday 7/23 and can't wait!! I did vote on poll - thank you. After looking at all the OB's that would work well with our tow vehicle (2007 F-150 5.4 liter triton 4x4 supercrew)we came down to the 269RB or the 286FK. We were told that 286FK would not be available any longer which then swayed us to the 269RB. We believe this is gonna work well for us, but are surprised to see very few with the model. We also liked the queen bed in front that you could get around easily. Outbacks really are the most attractive, well functioning TT's we have seen!! Thanks so much for your input. Happy camping!!


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own.


How do I vote?


----------



## d&k'soutback (Jul 21, 2010)

We just found out about this site when we were in Iowa on our way home from Yellowstone. A couple that own a Outback came over and asked how we liked out trailer and told us about this site. wish we would have known about it a long time ago. We have had our trailer four years now. Oh ya I voted for our 31RQS.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

282FE...but it's not on the list


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Chuggs said:


> 282FE...but it's not on the list


Just added - thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> 282FE...but it's not on the list


Just added - thanks for letting us know!
[/quote]

Awesome! Thanks for including me too!!


----------



## messer1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't vote no 295 RE on list


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

messer1 said:


> Can't vote no 295 RE on list


Outback 295RE added.


----------



## Escalade Steve (May 10, 2009)

I've been a member herefor a while but havent participate much unfortunately. I've got my vote in for my 2006 31FRKS. Wow, only one other person has one! This photo is from a dealer website, but I'll get some of my own photos up soon. We've pulled her from Atlanta to Los Angeles with a 2000 F-350 Super Duty Dually with 7.3 L Diesel.


----------



## Aeronut (Aug 19, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Can't vote no 295 RE on list


Outback 295RE added.
[/quote]

Added a vote for my 295RE. Yes, it's my first trailer, and yes I'm biased, but I think it's one of the best floorplans available.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

2011 250 RS


----------



## jkollar1 (Mar 6, 2011)

2010 260FL


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HEY MODERATORS - - -

Maybe you could add *SOB* at the bottom of the Poll so those of us who have gone to the dark side can be counted, too ....







.... just a thought ....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Would SOB 5er and SOB TT cover it? Not sure we could add every model that comes along.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Would SOB 5er and SOB TT cover it? Not sure we could add every model that comes along.


Absolutely!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey fellow campers out there...are we still the only 269rb around? I never hear about them. We just love ours.
Judy and Rob


----------



## 2112 (Aug 17, 2011)

Need 2011 277RL added to the list. It looks like there are at least 4 or 5 of us out there
Thanks


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

2112 said:


> Need 2011 277RL added to the list. It looks like there are at least 4 or 5 of us out there
> Thanks


277RL added


----------



## 2112 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

Can we add 298RE to the list? Thanks!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

baileys crib said:


> Can we add 298RE to the list? Thanks!


298RE added


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Stoney (Sep 9, 2011)

279RB is not on the list.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney said:


> 279RB is not on the list.


Outback 279RB added.


----------



## riggsp (Mar 10, 2010)

31 FRL in not on the list...321 FRL is on twice.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

riggsp said:


> 31 FRL in not on the list...321 FRL is on twice.


31FRL added and duplicate 321FRL removed (1 vote from second 321FRL moved added to other 32FRL posting).

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Ritasranch (Sep 19, 2012)

300 RB


----------



## djcordel (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmmm, I guess the 27FQBS didn't make the list either.


----------



## jameyr (Nov 1, 2012)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own. If you do not see yours listed let the Moderators know.


Let's add 26RBS to the list.


----------



## summerfun (Dec 28, 2012)

no 320BH on here


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ritasranch said:


> no 320BH on here


All requests have been completed.

Rick


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own. If you do not see yours listed let the Moderators know.


310 TB not listed


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

No 280 RS but a 280 rss


----------



## owen208 (Nov 6, 2013)

I just got my first outback and it's not on the list. The 2014 323BH?? I can't be the only one...right???


----------



## CottageK (Jan 16, 2014)

This list needs to be updated as our model the 316RL is not listed on this poll.


----------



## Dave1946 (Jul 24, 2014)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is a poll to find out which OUTBACK we own. If you do not see yours listed let the Moderators know.


2010 285RL


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

310TB not listed


----------



## The Campwells (Nov 12, 2014)

Just bought the new 2015 326RL floor plan....it's deceiving being named "RL" it is actually an "RE" layout. Please add to the poll so we can vote, thanks!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

The Campwells said:


> Just bought the new 2015 326RL floor plan....it's deceiving being named "RL" it is actually an "RE" layout. Please add to the poll so we can vote, thanks!


Welcome to Outbackers!

The 326RL has been added to the poll.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Just bought a 296 FRS fifth wheel. Don't see it on the list. Traded in our 2005 29frls


----------



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

Need to add 322bh- 1 vote


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

Our Outback Terrain 245TBH is not on the poll list


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

The iPad won't let me click on it but I've got the 2005 28BHS...


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

New owners of 2008 31RQS: Sydney Edition, purchased in March 2015. We sold our 2005 26RS two years ago.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> New owners of 2008 31RQS: Sydney Edition, purchased in March 2015. We sold our 2005 26RS two years ago.


We have that exact model. Let us know if you have any questions. We love it, however, as our kids grow and leave the nest, we are considering a little different layout as we don't need all the bunk space. We use the top two bunks as added closet/inside storage now.

Paul


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

vern38 said:


> Heck of a note, I guess I can't vote no 25FB...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please add 324CG? Three model years strong! Thanks!


----------



## bob91yj (Jun 12, 2018)

330RL is missing!


----------

